# Darkmoon's Orpheus and 5 gals!



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

New pictures of Orpheus and the 5 gals that came in yesterday from Darkmoon!

Orpheus:









































No more pictures!











The 5 gals! (Unnamed)

Marble Girl (mellow girl in the group) everytime Itry to take pictures, she clamps up and sits on the bottom, snatched these two before she did.... def. releasing her first once he sorrities set up





















Black girl (breeding bars cause Jackpot's QT is next to her?) and the girl who looks like Orpheus... both are pretty "bossy" toward eac other... they more or less ignore everyone else



























































































White Girl smallest of the group
























Marble dragon girl (second smallest of the group) hard to get pics since once I come over the turns and STARES at me, lol












All are doing GREAT! The gals are in QT seperatly right now whileI finish u the sorority tank (live plants in QT and need more hidey holes) and to make sure they are okay after the shipping


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

very nice! hope everything works out for you


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!
Me to!
Can't wait to get the sorority started... Im a bit worred about the white gal.... she "bobs" when she goes up for air.... not sure what that about, she swims fine so she maybe just goofing? Im keeping an eye on her but she really seems fine...


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Pretty bettas! I was going to do a couple of female bettas, but I dont have room to put a large tank.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice! Darkmoon will be happy to see them all happy and enjoying their new home  Can't wait to see more pics once they are settled in!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I know  Im waiting to add everyone to the sorority till Thursday, the small white girl, now named Dance, was acting a bit lethargic, shes perked up, but Im going to wait just in case
The marble girl (no dragon scales) has been named Peanut 
Still havent named the marble with dragon scaled, the black girl, and the red girl  I have some ideas, but not sure yet


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats on giving them a new home!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow they are just beautiful! I'm getting mine on Wednesday! Also from DarkMoon17. I love her fish. And your red female dragon seems pretty confident with her "stare down." That's a great quality in a very healthy fish.

I can't wait to get my pair! They will be conditioned as soon as they get here. Well when they get comfortable first lol. I'm super excited. Even wanted to stay home from school, but I thought again and knew I cant miss a day especially with tons of homework. *Sigh*...It'll all get better when I get them.

The pair will be the Male in my avatar and his mate of course. I love your Male. He has such a "glow" to him.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, Im in LOVE with your boy... figured he was from Darkmoon 
Can't wait to see pictures of the gal and him when they get home!
does your girl look like him?


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

wow nice bettas


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettakong said:


> wow nice bettas


Thank you! Darkmoon has some GREAT fry!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Lol, Im in LOVE with your boy... figured he was from Darkmoon
> Can't wait to see pictures of the gal and him when they get home!
> does your girl look like him?


 
I know I can't either! I'm always excited for everyone else, but now that it's happening to me, it's almost overwhealming. I've had fish in the mail before plenty of times, but IMO the feeling of getting them, never gets old! I'ts the feeling of unpacking the boxes and almost thinking that it is a surprise, but you know exactly what's in the box, letter, package, ect.

I'm also always taking tons of pictures and am only able to use the maximum of five in a past at a time so members are able to keep up with me. My favorite thing to take pictures of is when the bettas are embracing. Also IMO the "dance" that each of them have before spawning.

Thank you and yes the female is also a red dragon. I am doing a breeding documentary and i'm going to use the pair for it.


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful betta! I'm sure he loves his home!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

He does! He loves the log hide out... I have two of them currently, getting ready to buy another because my bettas love them so much!
Lol

UPDATE Dec 14th

Sorority is still on hold, Dancer, the white gal, is doing a LOT better.... Im keeping an eye on her though... still trying to work out who to let out first (Peanut probably since she is the calmest)
STILL trying to pick names  Im being SO picky! lol
AND letting the tank finish cycling... I added new decorations and WOW... I wish my camera was working cause it looks AWESOME
AND Im contemplating putting in Echo
(the 5 gals from Darkmoon and Merle one of the girls from Cajun's spawn)
Merle is the calmer of the two, both Echo and Merle are bigger than the girls from Darkmoon, but I think it MAY work out so Im going to go ahead and start floating Echo and see how that goes before I make a final decision on her (def. putting Merle in, shes a mellow girl like Peanut)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love sororities! Can't wait to get one started up in one of my ten gallons!

I've always wanted to name one of my bettas Echo.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Wonderful bettas! I'm so happy for you. Sororities are a lot of fun and when peaceful, they are beautiful.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@tpocicat: I agree. Little rainbows swimming in water. Especially when they are marbled bettas


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, Merle and Echo are marbles, both are white, green, blue, black with faint yellow (and some dragon scales)
Peanut and Dancer along with one other girl (unnamed) are marbled
the black girl and red girl are the only ones not marbled, lol
but the sorority is pretty much a dragon sorority


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats great! Can you post a video of the sorority?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

The sorority is on hold still, Im keeping an eye on Dancer because of the way she was swimming, she was jerking toward the top to get air, making sure she will be able to come up for air AND is strong enough since she is the smallest of the girls
Nothing to video with  I lost my actual camera a few months ago, I have been using my cell phone but I woke up yesterday to my cell having a completely white screen (screen shooting issues) so, until I get the money to have it fixed, Im SOL


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah, I see! Well hopefully you can get that Soro. going!

Sorry to hear about your camera/phone...Taxes are coming soon!

Also here is the link to MY fish from DarkMoon17: http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...ish/?action=view&current=2011-12-15202709.jpg


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, I know, everything has been SO hectic lately, my laptop wasnt working last week because of a virus (Norton Home Security 2012 is the virus) and the virus kept preventing me from setting malware or a new security system up... ended up having to go to the computer mode and set up a defense, lol
But now its GONE, finally! lol, new software set up for security AND malware


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Your girls are so pretty! I cant wait to get mine in Jan.! :3 I am so excited. lol!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!!!
and YEAH!!!
Darkmoons fry are ALL GORGEOUS!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@littlebettas: definitely!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I am so excited! I know i said that already, but i want January to come already! XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@gizmothefreak: what's in January?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Darkmoon will be shipping more bettas out in January. X3


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

haha at this rate there will be no one left to ship! Between Gizmo, Tiki and Tisia I think I'll be down to like 10 girls (not that I'm complaining!). I'm so glad everyone is enjoying these little guys and girls, it was a lot of work growing them up but this is what tells me it's all worth it and keeps me motivated! Thank you!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

You know we love them when we all want some! XD


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> haha at this rate there will be no one left to ship! Between Gizmo, Tiki and Tisia I think I'll be down to like 10 girls (not that I'm complaining!). I'm so glad everyone is enjoying these little guys and girls, it was a lot of work growing them up but this is what tells me it's all worth it and keeps me motivated! Thank you!



Thank YOU
Your fry are ALL gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> haha at this rate there will be no one left to ship! Between Gizmo, Tiki and Tisia I think I'll be down to like 10 girls (not that I'm complaining!). I'm so glad everyone is enjoying these little guys and girls, it was a lot of work growing them up but this is what tells me it's all worth it and keeps me motivated! Thank you!


NO, thank you! You are amazing to work with and have such well communication. Very generous and goes above and beyond when is comes to the satisfying the customer and the health of her fish!

They are so energetic and "playful" if you will.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> NO, thank you! You are amazing to work with and have such well communication. Very generous and goes above and beyond when is comes to the satisfying the customer and the health of her fish!
> 
> They are so energetic and "playful" if you will.


+1
:lol:


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, shipping bettas is stressful enough on it's own it doesn't need any help! And I much prefer having a fun conversation and making sure everyone is happy than I care to make a few bucks... After all, this is a hobby and it's no good to have a hobby that is "just business". And let's be honest, you've sold your soul to those little suckers the second they hatch! Anything less and you've failed your role as a breeder


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Exactly!

I think you have given me the main idea of how to pack and ship fish. (From when I opened the box)...I'm a bit scared to do so and want to try it out, but I don't think i'm too ready for that just yet. Maybe when they hatch i'll try a few times to ship some out. It's a lot of work to do so.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Shipping is pretty straight forward once you've done it a few times but no matter how many times I box up and ship out fish I'll still worry the entire time they are in the mail! But good luck selling any fish without mailing them, it's just a necessary evil.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Shipping is pretty straight forward once you've done it a few times but no matter how many times I box up and ship out fish I'll still worry the entire time they are in the mail! But good luck selling any fish without mailing them, it's just a necessary evil.


I will definitely be shipping them out. Though I would like to have practice with someone that lives the closest to me so I can have a mind a little at ease. Also I think I should just look at examples to get some ideas of how other top breeders and "simple" breeders ship.

It will be WAY too much for me to sell, give away majority of the fry. I will just have to face it sooner or later. I have no problem buying online (to a certain point), but when it comes down to me shipping [FISH] I would definitely do everything in my power to make them as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I have that tree stump decoration x3


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, Im hoping to start breeding soon.... but Im scared to DEATH of shipping :/

Krys: Don't you love it! Im planning to get another one, they just fit so PERFECTLY!


----------

